
Building a serverless cron job on AWS - worldsoup
https://serverless.com/blog/cron-jobs-on-aws/
======
mattbillenstein
Seems complex -- I think if you only need a one-off thing, this is the way to
do it on lambda, but if you need more complex periodic pipelines and
capabilities, you're better off just running an airflow appliance on ec2 and
doing it there...

